# MIT Fall 2011 - December 17, 2011



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/mitfall2011/index.php

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
OH
Pyraminx
Megaminx
FM

Yes, it's actually in the fall.

More info about our February competition (confirmed February 18-19) to follow soon.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 8, 2011)

argh don't know if this will conflict with finals :/


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be trying to make this one


----------



## cityzach (Aug 15, 2011)

doubt i can go, but i'll try!


----------



## aaronb (Aug 15, 2011)

I liked the idea of November 12th better because I have the 11th off, but I maybe can go to this one since it is only a one day competition.

Also, thank you soooooo much for having the 2-day comp on February 18-19, the first days of my vacation.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 17, 2011)

Weird that there isn't BLD. Too far for me anyway, have fun everyone!


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## Micael (Aug 17, 2011)

no bld
Ok, it is alway great to have comp organized. Have fun out there.


----------



## Specs112 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't see how I wouldn't be there.


----------



## Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

Tim and I looked at every event held in the Northeast US and did an analysis of how many people compete in each event, how often each event is held, and where each event has been held. Based on this, we decided not to have BLD at MIT. Trust me, a lot of thought went into this.


----------



## Kian (Aug 18, 2011)

Bob said:


> Tim and I looked at every event held in the Northeast US and did an analysis of how many people compete in each event, how often each event is held, and where each event has been held. Based on this, we decided not to have BLD at MIT. Trust me, a lot of thought went into this.


 
Also of note, Tim changes up the events he holds more than any other organizer I'm aware of. He does his best to make many different events available to people in the Northeast, just not all at once. Wait until MIT Spring if you want anything at all .


----------



## Bob (Aug 18, 2011)

Kian said:


> Also of note, Tim changes up the events he holds more than any other organizer I'm aware of. He does his best to make many different events available to people in the Northeast, just not all at once. Wait until MIT Spring if you want anything at all .


 
Between MIT and Harvard, there should be a pretty good balance of events.


----------



## Micael (Aug 19, 2011)

I think you do a great job, I am sorry for that complain.


----------



## Kian (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa, why the hell was I signed up for Megaminx? That's a horrifying thought.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 17, 2011)

Convenient date and I have some good friends at MIT. See you all there.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Convenient date and I have some good friends at MIT. See you all there.


 
Ok thats it... I'm definitely coming now.


----------



## AJ Blair (Nov 17, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Convenient date and I have some good friends at MIT. See you all there.



And if you go, I'll have friends at MIT, count me in too!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 17, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Convenient date and I have some good friends at MIT. See you all there.


 
Awesome, glad you're able to come.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 17, 2011)

Kian said:


> Whoa, why the hell was I signed up for Megaminx? That's a horrifying thought.


I love megaminx.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 17, 2011)

Christmas break begins on that day for me, so I'll be there .


----------



## rk960925 (Nov 18, 2011)

lol my school ends on that day and i still have half day so can't go. ****


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't wait! I'm trying out FMC. Cool.


----------



## Weston (Nov 18, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Convenient date and I have some good friends at MIT. See you all there.


 Now I'm obligated to check my schedule to see if I'm free.

If I get into Stanford I'll go. If not, I have too many college apps to do.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 18, 2011)

Weston said:


> Now I'm obligated to check my schedule to see if I'm free.
> 
> If I get into Stanford I'll go. If not, I have too many college apps to do.


 
I know you're itching to pay me for the clock, but don't feel obligated to fly out just for me <3.

Doubtful I'm coming.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok thats it... I'm definitely coming now.






Weston said:


> *If* I get into Stanford I'll go.


 
lolololol. Buy your ticket now so it's cheaper. <3


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks like i'll be able to make this one, cya guys there!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't forget to register, everyone! I might be closing registration soon, I forget. Whatever it says on the website.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 7, 2011)

Probably not... 10 hours away in traffic


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 7, 2011)

The site says registration 'ends' on the 10th, and that from then on, you add $1 to the admission up until a certain date.

I'm already signed up though, so it's all good.

EDIT: checked, registration ends at midnight on the 14th.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 7, 2011)

The chance of me going has went down, Tim, if needed, would you be able to delete my registration?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'd prefer if you let me know by the Wednesday before the competition so I don't make your scorecards, but that's fine.

Thanks BlueDevil.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yeah, I'd prefer if you let me know by the Wednesday before the competition so I don't make your scorecards, but that's fine.
> 
> Thanks BlueDevil.


 
Alright, I'll let you know.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sweet, signed up for everything. I can't wait to subject myself to FMC and to Megaminx for the first time.

Random thought: I find out if I got into MIT two days before the comp.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 9, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Random thought: I find out if I got into MIT two days before the comp.


 
Hey hey, me too! Good luck


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 9, 2011)

flee135 said:


> Hey hey, me too! Good luck


 
*bro fist*


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Yeah, I'd prefer if you let me know by the Wednesday before the competition so I don't make your scorecards, but that's fine.
> 
> Thanks BlueDevil.


 
Yeah, I won't be able to go Tim, please remove my registration


----------



## Anthony (Dec 9, 2011)

Weston said:


> If I get into Stanford I'll go. If not, I have too many college apps to do.


 


Anthony said:


> lolololol. Buy your ticket now so it's cheaper. <3


 
Called it. Then again, there was never much doubt. :3 Time to buy your damn ticket, son.


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2011)

Bolt Bus now has a Newark to Boston route. This is beautiful. So much better than having to get into NYC.


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey Tim, could you remove 4x4 from Avik Roychowdhury's registration, I won't be able to do it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 12, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Hey Tim, could you remove 4x4 from Avik Roychowdhury's registration, I won't be able to do it.


 
Done.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 12, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Random thought: I find out if I got into MIT two days before the comp.


 
They changed the notification day.

I'm going to find out if I'm going to MIT while I'm at MIT.

I'm going to have my self-esteem crushed by two different things simultaneously.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 14, 2011)

Registration closes today. Sign up if you're competing!


----------



## Kian (Dec 14, 2011)

Bought my tickets. Almost didn't make this one, but how could make it to only 16 competitions this year?  

Seriously though, I'm excited to go and end a great year of going everywhere. I know I won't have that sort of freedom next year so I'm happy to travel while I can.


----------



## Googlrr (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a question. Registration opens at 8:30, but I won't be competing in 4x4. Is it acceptable to show up between 9:15 to 9:45 before 2x2 to register? I'll be taking the train into Mass and it would give me time a bit more time in the morning.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm also taking a train, but from New York so I will be late too. In my experience, if you show up before every event you are registered for it isn't too big of a problem. It just gets awkward when you aren't there for something you registered for. People start looking for you.


----------



## Googlrr (Dec 16, 2011)

Alright sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 16, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I'm also taking a train, but from New York so I will be late too. In my experience, if you show up before every event you are registered for it isn't too big of a problem. It just gets awkward when you aren't there for something you registered for. People start looking for you.


Yes, we do. lol


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't wait to see everyone again!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 16, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> I can't wait to see *everyone* again!



:/


----------



## JyH (Dec 16, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> :/


 
have fun at your competition tomorrow


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 17, 2011)

olook live results http://live.cubing.net/MITFall2011/index.php#0


----------



## JyH (Dec 17, 2011)

What time will the doors be open and what time are you going to start setting up?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> What time will the doors be open and what time are you going to start setting up?



We have the room starting at 7. I'll be arriving with equipment around 7:15 probably.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Dec 17, 2011)

man i hope there is gonna be a competition in/near Long Island soon


----------



## MiPiCubed (Dec 17, 2011)

I was going to go but some ******* just crashed into me as I was pulling into my driveway. Doesn't look likely now. I am really pissed right now.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 17, 2011)

9.90 Ao5


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 9.90 Ao5



Yea!!! Congrats!


----------



## JyH (Dec 17, 2011)

12.73 avg


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 17, 2011)

26 NAR FM

scramble: D F2 D' L2 D' L' F D2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D L D2 U R2
solution: D' F2 D F2 R L F' R' F L' B R B' R' D2 L' U R D2 L' U' L D L' U L

inverse
D R' U' L / D2 R B R' B' / F' R * F R' F2 D' F2 D (17 skeleton)
insert at * R' F L F' R F L' F', 6 moves cancel -> 19 skeleton to corner 3-cycle
insert at beginning L' U' L D' L' U L D, 1 move cancels -> 26


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 17, 2011)

OH MY GOD BREST IS AT MIT


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> OH MY GOD BREST IS AT MIT


 
Fo realz? Is he reconstructing all the solves?


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> OH MY GOD BREST IS AT MIT


 
THIS COMPETITION IS NOW 20% MORE AWESOME


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Fo realz? Is he reconstructing all the solves?


 
lol. You can just see him in the front row with a paper/pencil furiously reconstructing everything.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 17, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> lol. You can just see him in the front row with a paper/pencil furiously reconstructing everything.


 
He would actually have one pencil in each hand. Reconstructing 2 solves at once.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> He would actually have one pencil in each hand. Reconstructing 2 solves at once.


 
False. More than that. Because if there can be feetcubing there can be feetreconstructing.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 17, 2011)

He's Australian. O_______O


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 9.90 Ao5


 
Finally sub10, congrats! 8.19 single is awesome too!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 17, 2011)

i'm really sad that i missed this one. Oh well, looking forward to MIT spring.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 17, 2011)

If he's still there, someone tell him I said hi. :3


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> If he's still there, someone tell him I said hi. :3


 
Done.

"I like Austin", he said. Then he lol'd.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 17, 2011)

Tell him that I <3 his reconstructions.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Tell him that I <3 his reconstructions.


 
He says you're a good guy and he appreciates your enthusiasm.


----------



## JyH (Dec 17, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> enthusiasm.


 
Only if you can spell it, though.

Stuff:
12.73 average in first round 
failed second average
failed finals
found FMC solution with three free pairs, chameleon, and A perm - found it one more time, then I never got it again
met Brest; awesome guy, really funny, and great at accents
took picture of Kian striptease


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> took picture of Kian striptease


 

0.o


----------



## cityzach (Dec 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> took picture of Kian striptease


 
Kian striptease?? I am intrigued. Please, tell me more


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 18, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Yea!!! Congrats!


 


Evan Liu said:


> Finally sub10, congrats! 8.19 single is awesome too!


 
Thanks a lot guys.  (Although the video is absolutely horrific)

DYK:

Brest is pro?
Dan Cohen 4x4 WR? (lol)
Kian is going to be a teacher, but should really be a guidance counseler?
Brest lives about 2 minutes away from me? xD
Rowe Hessler Zhanchi will soon be available?
Kian striptease? xD
I fail at high fives?
Sub 10?
It is well known to pros that food should be brought to FMC?
Anthony Brooks?

Also, if anyone wants to see what Brest looks like:


Spoiler









(Obviously, I'm on the left)



And Kian striptease:


Spoiler


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 18, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> :/


 
Sorry Mike. I was referring to the Boston crew.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 18, 2011)

good competition.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> And Kian striptease:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
My eyes D:


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Dec 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> And Kian striptease:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
SOME THINGS YOU JUST CAN NEVER UNSEE

DEATH CAN NOT COME SOON ENOUGH


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 18, 2011)

deathbypapercutz said:


> SOME THINGS YOU JUST CAN NEVER UNSEE
> 
> DEATH CAN NOT COME SOON ENOUGH


 
Are you getting off your feet and jumping around right now?


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 18, 2011)

My eyes, they are burning.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> And Kian striptease:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
MY EYES!! AHHH! NIGHTMARES!!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 18, 2011)

Results are verified and posted: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=MITFall2011


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Congrats to Rowe and Phil on their OH averages and to Andrew on his sub-10 average!


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 18, 2011)

My counting solves: 15.71, 15.71 and 15.65 lol standard deviation.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good job Phil.


----------



## Brest (Dec 18, 2011)

I enjoyed my 1st competition, besides my lolresults.
It was very nice to meet everyone.




AustinReed said:


> If he's still there, someone tell him I said hi. :3


ohai!


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Thanks a lot guys.  (Although the video is absolutely horrific)
> 
> DYK:
> 
> ...


 
You people are strange.


----------



## macky (Dec 20, 2011)

I forget who drew these, but I thought they were worth saving.

Dan:


Spoiler










Dan at WC2011:


Spoiler


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 20, 2011)

<3 WC 2011 one.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2011)

macky said:


> I forget who drew these, but I thought they were worth saving.
> 
> Dan:
> 
> ...



Rowe and Anthony drew these right before FMC. The single portrait was drawn by Anthony and the beautiful depiction of worlds is courtesy of Rowe. Btw, thats him in the lower right-hand corner.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 23, 2011)

Scrambles: http://mit.edu/timreyn/Public/MITFall2011/


----------

